# Removing 30min epoxy



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Is there an easy way to remove epoxy from a lure.i painted it.epoxied it.when it dried it ended up cloudy.whent on clear though.the lure body is plastic so i know some solvents eat away at plastic.thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Did you try hitting it with a hair dryer or heat gun?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Flowie said:


> Did you try hitting it with a hair dryer or heat gun?


Nope.didnt try anything yet.thats an idea i suppose.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Heat gun worked.!!!


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Awesome!


----------

